# Molting or Something else?



## novastar (Nov 16, 2017)

Hey all. I'm new to the forum and am needing some help. 
One of my hens, a Silver Laced Wyandotte is very scraggly looking. I thought she was molting but has looked the same for about 2 months now with now new feather growth. She is normally my most beautiful bird but looks so sad now!
Shouldn't she be growing new feathers by now? Could it be something else?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Have you checked for mites?

Some take forever to get with the whole molt thing. Some shed feathers like mad and growth starts immediately, some run around naked for a while.


----------



## novastar (Nov 16, 2017)

I have not checked for mites.
I will do that tomorrow morning.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Welcome to the forum Novastar.
FYI: I recently had one of my birds finish up a summer long molt. Closely inspect the vent area for lice/mites where it's warm and moist, perfect for external parasites.


----------



## novastar (Nov 16, 2017)

Thank you! I will check her out in the morning


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Try increasing their protein.They use a lot when growing new feathers.I give mine small kibble dog food.They scarf it up.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

No frizzle blood there?


----------



## novastar (Nov 16, 2017)

So I check both my chickens and no mites as I can see. But it looks like they have dandruff? If that makes any sense. Is that normal?
Here is my coat after checking them.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

There is dander all over the place when they are in molt.


----------



## novastar (Nov 16, 2017)

Ok thanks. I’ll just say for now that my beauty is molting and just looks awful. Haha
I have upped their protein since the beginning of October. So I’ll just keep an eye on them. Thanks everyone for your help and input!


----------

